# Ike's friend came to play



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Every once in a while the neighbor's Golden Dusty will escape his yard and come over to play with Ike. He's one of the few dogs that will tolerate Ike's style of play....and you're about to see why.:uhoh:


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Ha that's too funny! Dusty doesn't seem to mind one bit!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a lot of the boys seem to play that way!
They look like they're having a great time. Great exercise, too.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> a lot of the boys seem to play that way!
> They look like they're having a great time. Great exercise, too.



That's the only way mine ever play together! LOL They take turns. :


Cute video Paula!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, Ike's the neighborhood pervert. At least Dusty puts up with it. In fact... he doesn't seem to mind at all!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They do seem to get along really well. Dusty does give as good as he gets....just not today. His weight has really increased over the last year and he doesn't have the stamina he used to.

Sam never did this and I was totally taken by surprise by Ike's style of play. It doesn't always go over very well with other dogs he comes in contact with.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great video. They look like the best of buddies. I see that alot at my house too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those two make great playmates. I'll bet daily playdates would take some of the extra pounds off Dusty.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Paula, You crack me up!!! Everytime Ike started to hump, you'd move the camera! LOL!
We HAVE seen this before!!!! I don't think any of us here at GRF are virgins to dog humping! LOL!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Paula, I agree with Deb that you got all modest about Ike's behavior and spared us the reality I can tell you that my pacifist Finn would put Ike on the ground if he humped his head; Finn would consider it a serious breach of doggie etiquette! Poor Dusty did get worn out quickly, didn't he?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> Paula, You crack me up!!! Everytime Ike started to hump, you'd move the camera! LOL!
> We HAVE seen this before!!!! I don't think any of us here at GRF are virgins to dog humping! LOL!


:uhoh:yeah, I can't bring myself to watch. Sam never did this to his doggie friends so I was completely surprised by Ike. It's his favorite form of play. He won't even chase the tennis ball...3 throws, he's done. But THIS he'd do all day long!

Dusty has gotten go obese, it's sad. I wish he did come over more often to play with Ike. He needs the exercise. I've never seen him walked. His exercise comes from sneaking over to our house. I've let his owners know that he's welcome any time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I giggled when you turned your camera away....not once but twice! 
Youve not seen a dog hump until youve seen Lexi-gosh she makes my kids blush...thankfully, Trace thinks it is one heck of a game ...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL Paula...great video. You did not need to censor it though. Your not spiking Ike's kibble with Viagra are ya.:lol:

I shouldn't laugh. Tuff does that to smaller dogs. The neighbors bigger dog has been visiting much lately and tries to hump Tuff. Ol Tuff comes running to me scared to death when that happens to him:doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AlanK said:


> LOL Paula...great video. You did not need to censor it though. Your not spiking Ike's kibble with Viagra are ya.:lol:
> 
> I shouldn't laugh. Tuff does that to smaller dogs. The neighbors bigger dog has been visiting much lately and tries to hump Tuff. Ol Tuff comes running to me scared to death when that happens to him:doh:


Nope, no Viagra.  
I guess I should be happy to know Ike's normal?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

When Selka and Gunner get excited playing outside they air hump next to each other!
I just say, "Knock it off" and they do. : )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Debles said:


> When Selka and Gunner get excited playing outside they air hump next to each other!
> I just say, "Knock it off" and they do. : )


Now that's funny! H'ing in Tandem


----------

